# Update for Xoom V 4.0.4



## spollock (Aug 29, 2011)

Just got notified of the update for WiFi Xoom - IMM76

Anyone else?

Edit: as far as I know this is for WiFi Xoom ONLY!


----------



## spollock (Aug 29, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25832389/0d062b3bcbc7.signed-tervigon-IMM76-from-IML77.0d062b3b.zip

Link to file on dropbox


----------



## phekno (Sep 22, 2011)

Is it safe to take this update if we're already rooted and running a custom ROM? Or do i need to flash through CWM recovery?


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

phekno said:


> Is it safe to take this update if we're already rooted and running a custom ROM? Or do i need to flash through CWM recovery?


No.

You will have to wait for the developer of the ROM to release his/her 4.0.4 build.

Or you can revert back to stock and update through the regular channels.


----------



## phekno (Sep 22, 2011)

Droid Commando said:


> No.
> 
> You will have to wait for the developer of the ROM to release his/her 4.0.4 build.
> 
> Or you can revert back to stock and update through the regular channels.


Thanks...that's kinda what I thought, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## wanderfowl (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, I'm getting this update too (despite being on the CM9 Unofficial build). Any way to disable this notification until the Kang catches up to 4.0.4?


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

You can update the build.prop file strings to match that of the release that Google pushed out and it "should" stop notifying you of an update.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

What do u mean regular channels? Ie go back to stock remove root relock and sbf or flash in boot image


Droid Commando said:


> No.
> 
> You will have to wait for the developer of the ROM to release his/her 4.0.4 build.
> 
> Or you can revert back to stock and update through the regular channels.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

moosc said:


> What do u mean regular channels? Ie go back to stock remove root relock and sbf or flash in boot image
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


Flash the stock images from Google through fastboot. No need to relock but flashing will cause you to lose root. Once you've flashed back to stock, you can check for system updates and update back up to 4.0.4. After that, you can flash the universal root zip through clockwork and get root back.


----------

